# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El Gobierno subvencionará también el agua desalada a los regantes valencianos

## NoRegistrado

Lo pongo en agricultura porque los protagonistas son los agricultores.




> *Rajoy le comunicó a Puig en su entrevista en la Moncloa la intención de extender a la Comunidad Valenciana el convenio con Murcia*
> Pese a la resistencia de los regantes alicantinos que lidera Andrés Martínez, el último bastión de la política trasvasista con la que se dio pie a la "guerra del agua", el Gobierno ampliará a la Comunidad Valenciana el convenio que firmó hace menos de un mes con Murcia para subvencionar el coste del agua desalada y que pueda ser utilizada para el riego. Así se lo confirmó Mariano Rajoy al presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana, Ximo Puig, en la entrevista que ambos mantuvieron el lunes día 2 en el palacio de la Moncloa. Lo que no concretó es cuál será la fórmula para hacerlo, algo que viene reclamando la Conselleria de Agricultura, Medio Ambiente, Cambio Climático y Desarrollo Rural, que dirige Elena Cebrián.
> 
> Las denostadas plantas desaladoras, que el Gobierno socialista de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero construyó como alternativa al derogado trasvase del Ebro, van a convertirse, con este cambio de política del PP, en una garantía, no solo para el consumo urbano, que ya lo son, sino incluso para el riego, especialmente en periodos de sequía.
> 
> Después de que este pasado verano entrara en funcionamiento la planta desaladora de Torrevieja (Alicante), la más grande de todas y emblema de la polémica, el presidente murciano, Pedro Antonio Sánchez, del PP, reclamó en septiembre en su entrevista con Rajoy que se subvencionara el agua desalada para el riego, dados los problemas para disponer de suficiente caudal del trasvase Tajo-Segura en un periodo de sequía.
> 
> El convenio, firmado a mediados de octubre como una medida de carácter extraordinario dirigida a 146.000 usuarios, fija en 30 céntimos el precio del metro cúbico de agua desalada para uso de los regantes (la diferencia de coste entre el agua del trasvase y la desalada es de 10 a 70 céntimos). El acuerdo implica que el Gobierno destine 8 millones de euros a subvencionar 70 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, de los que 50 hectómetros cúbicos proceden de la desaladora de Torrevieja y otros 20 hectómetros cúbicos de la de Mazarrón (Murcia).
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/cv/Gobierno-s...448305454.html

Las desaladoras les van a salvar el c*l* a los agricultores, y encima mordiendo la mano que les va a dar de beber.

Lo que no sé es qué poder tiene éste colectivo, sobre todo en Levante, en otras zonas al menos suena menos, para conseguir trenes de subvenciones. 
 Por qué no se subvenciona el gas oil a los transportistas, o la electricidad y el agua a los hoteles de la costa y del interior de toda España, que esos sí que aportan un buen porcentaje al PIB nacional?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Todos van a querer las subvenciones, se deshizo el mito, se abrió la veda. Las desaladoras ya no muerden, ni crean mitocondrias mortíferas. Lástima de años sin usarlas. Pero eso sí, quien dijo lo que dijo sellará su boca, que ahora le toca. 

Y tienen razón los agricultores, sí que será el principio del fin de los trasvases irracionales. Pero no por una razón política sino técnica, si se desarrolla y usa la tecnología abaratará los costes y a la administración le costará menos subvencionar el agua desalada que el trasvase en sí. Lo único las multas de la UE. A ver en qué quedará eso, yo desde luego con mi dinero no deberían pagarlas.

Han aguantado hasta que ya no les quedaba más remedio. O perdían la cosecha o a tragar sapos.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-nov-2015)

----------

